#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Antenas Betel de volta ao mercado com a Wirelink

## Alanonline

Recebi mala direta do pessoal da Antenas Betel, os distribuidores da Wirelink, segundo eles estão de volta com novos produtos à serem lançadas, parece um pouco ultrapassado, mas igual as slots deles não conheci nenhuma, e ainda homologadas.

www.gg4.com.br/antenasbetel/loja/ 

Pra quem gosta, uma boa opção de preço !

----------


## avatar52

Tem razão, não tem nada de novo aí. O mesmo produtos de anos atrás.

----------


## Alanonline

Segundo eles, vão vir com antenas 5,8Ghz MIMO com suporte de fixação para rocket e algumas coisas de fibra...OLT etc.. aguardar pra ver...

----------

